# Divorce



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

There was a yard sale in my area yesterday. Saw a lot of tools on a table and stop. Most were decent tools I had no interest in, but she had a new in box Roto Zip rotory saw for $25.
I bought it quick. Found out she was cleaning out things belonging to her husband. He was over the time limit given in the divorce to remove his stuff from what was now her home. Makes me glad to never have married.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like a great steal !









p.s. Don't be so quick to knock marriage. No marriage is perfect, but having a partner in life, someone you truly love, and who loves you too, is wonderful, and I wouldnt give it up for anything.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If one has not married esspecially the male factor I would say to remain in an un-married condition. Dont be tempted by a wanton look, please avert your eyes, spare yourself and only a glace and the quickly keep moving, dont fall for it, stay single, It will preserve your freedom to choose in all areas of your life. Once your married, its over, your behind side is done, questions like, where are you going and where have you been, why did you buy this, what took you so long, how much money do you have in your wallet and there is no end to the interigation. Marriage is a binding agreement that over time will give the female factor her rights plus his rights so that the man has no rights. If you will observe in our progressive society the commercials always portray the husband as a stupid fool that can get anything right and the female factoid always knows better but, isnt she the one that picker her fool. The family portrayal by hollywood has semingly produced a scurge tha will not go away any time soon. Get a Dog but dont get married if you dont have to. Oh yes and Divorce can be a beautiful thing. Yea! And I say some of this in Jest but not to be course.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

What you do is have one of your mates offer a grand for the lot.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I should have listened to my Dad when I told him I was getting married and he said,"Why buy a cow when milk is so cheap?"
frosty2


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, let me tell you it's all about finding the right woman. Yes, it does take away a bit of your independence, but a good woman lets you retain enough of it to maintain happy. I mean, my wife is my camerawoman!

A great relationship takes away the loneliness. Beeing lonely isn't something I appreciate, not in the long run.

A few tipps.

- Don't settle too early. You will change in your younger years, and so will she. Some couples manage to change the same way, which is sheer luck, but many fail. They either divorce or grow unhappy for the rest of their lifes.

- Try enough other women while you are young. This way you are ready for loyalty as you don't feel you have missed something.

- Critically review how your would-be wife separated from earlier relations. Did she grab her clothes and leave with nothing else (good!), or did she sue the poor guy, took his house, took his money and leave him pennyless (bad!)?

- Do you like her family?

- Don't be jealous. Don't accept that behaviour on her side. Trust is the most important thing in a relationship. If the trust is gone, so is love.

- Final tipp: Refuse beeing unhappy. Simply don't adapt to that feeling. Fight for your rights, with authority.

Jörg


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, let me tell you it's all about finding the right woman. Yes, it does take away a bit of your independence, but a good woman lets you retain enough of it to maintain happy. I mean, my wife is my camerawoman!
> 
> A great relationship takes away the loneliness. Beeing lonely isn't something I appreciate, not in the long run.
> 
> ...


Wonderful advice.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

]


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

JoergS said:


>


[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5r2spPJ8g


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Well said, Dan.

My wife and I are as diametrically opposite, to the least and last, as 2 humans can possibly get ... with the sole exceptions being that we have race, language, law-abiding morality and matriarchal upbringings in common. We make it work because our individual strengths help compensate for each other's weaknesses and foibles. Together, we form a fairly complete person.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Most women want women's rights and mens rights, and for men to have no rights, every thing else is a fairy tale.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

dgui said:


> Most women want women's rights and mens rights, and for men to have no rights, every thing else is a fairy tale.


I've met a few mal-adjusted misanthropic women over the years, and I just as quickly moved on. They are, thankfully, a small minority of the general public. Life is too short and hard to overworry about such people, and assign them more importance and attention than they merit.

There are plenty of nice women out there ... it just takes time, and patience, and emotional risk, to find them. I know from experience, because I married one.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My wife and I have almost nothing in common, except our children and our love for each other. I'm Deep-East-Texas *******, born and bred. She is half Black, half Chinese. We became friends and genuinely liked each other before we fell in love. That, I believe, is the main reason we are still together after 35 years; we are not only lovers, we are also best friends. Life is good.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Well, let me tell you it's all about finding the right woman. Yes, it does take away a bit of your independence, but a good woman lets you retain enough of it to maintain happy. I mean, my wife is my camerawoman!
> 
> A great relationship takes away the loneliness. Beeing lonely isn't something I appreciate, not in the long run.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm Deep-East-Texas *******, born and bred. She is half Black, half Chinese.


That's a combination I haven't seen before. I've only once seen sino-indian, once sino-african origin. I myself am the more common Sino-occidental though with an unusual combination of a Chinese dad and Western mother. We could practically start a club of Chinese mixes.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I'm Deep-East-Texas *******, born and bred. She is half Black, half Chinese.


That's a combination I haven't seen before. I've only once seen sino-indian, once sino-african origin. I myself am the more common Sino-occidental though with an unusual combination of a Chinese dad and Western mother. We could practically start a club of Chinese mixes.
[/quote]

There's a surprisingly broad-range of American idiom for that ... Casian, EurAsian, Wasian. RiceCracker, Buttercream, etc. Of those, Eurasian is relatively free of subtle derogatory overtones.

I ran the #1 Word of the Day thread for several years, so you tend to pick up a few things along the way.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Eurasian is regarded as less derogatory and it's technically correct. Eurasian should really refer to the peoples of the landmass comprising Europe and Asia so essentially all Europeans and Asians are Eurasian. Mind you, the Khazaks sometimes call themselves Eurasian and consider their far Eastern and Western not to be.

I can get annoyed if someone is deliberately trying to look for a way to deride my ancestry but mostly because of their intent and lack of imagination as I have plenty of genuine flaws to pick on. I know who I am and wouldn't have it any other way. No doubt your wife and kids feel like that too.

Anyway, we digress. We were talking about spurned women and their penchant for selling our tools for a pittance. Well, they'll have to pry my tools from my cold dead hands or bury them with me. In fact, maybe I'll bury myself under them when my shelving collapses from excess load.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

My better half.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, I don't know, but your humor sounds pretty darn 110% British to me!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Jan and I are happily married for 46 years.

Is this a record here?

I met my wife on a Saturday, saw her the next weekend, proposed, she accepted, end of story.

Can I give you any advice? Sorry, I cannot offer any useful advice.

Every person has to live their own life.

I have never met a better woman.

We are perfect for each other.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> Jan and I are happily married for 46 years.
> 
> Is this a record here?
> 
> ...


My grandad, on my father's side; he walked into the local launderette, where my grandmother was working the shop front, for the first and only time. He handed over his trousers and said "I'll see you when I get back" he then went and flew as a gunner in the planes; the rest is history.
My father, saw my mother at a bus stop, asked her out that weekend; the rest is history. 
I, haven't got a wife, but I'd like one.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I, haven't got a wife, but I'd like one.


Be careful, someone may send you one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> I, haven't got a wife, but I'd like one.


Be careful, someone may send you one.








[/quote]

If you pay the shippiing I'll send you one.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Half still means Half.


----------

